# cell service



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Anybody have T-Mobile service and can tell me if it works in Hatteras......the R


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

I have T-mobile. But I have not taken it to Hatteras but it appears to be the same coverage area as Sprint, ie the phone looses the network in the same places around here.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Oh and Sprint died at the Bonner.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

My friend has T-Mobile and he would lose signal after OI. I have Sprint, and I also lost signal after OI, but I had signal at the walk over.  I think NTKG has Verizion and he was able to call me from the Point. I'm switching to Verizion as soon as my contract is over. I'm tired of Sprint drop calls.


----------



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

*Verizon..........*

Verizon is a good choice. Their network is pretty large and thus their coverage is very good... I was using my phone in Hatterras 2 springs ago with no issues...Fish On
Zigh
><((((*>


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

verizon and suncom work down at the point and as far as i know down past HI

neil


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

Digger said:


> Oh and Sprint died at the Bonner.


Roaming...Roaming...My Sprint dies as you turn onto Rt 12.


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Version works everywhere I tried it except at my house. I guess I live in a hole or something.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

I've got Verizon and while it usally has great service at the Point or FP, there is a dead zone from Ramp 23 to 34 and from Frisco to the edge of Hatt Village.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Suncom*

Works great most everywhere down here. Dead zone first of Pea Island,small area between 23 and 27,but you can usually keep talking,dead zone and south end of Ocock(that may be a thing of the past now though)


----------



## jay (Feb 19, 2004)

I heard intellos is really good, & they got the best plan ever, 29.00 for unlimited mins., no matter what


----------



## tlustyp (Aug 18, 2004)

Ntelos works for me. There is a dead zone a few miles past Bonner bridge but is good to the end of the island.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

....I have Ntelos and it works well ,but was lookin at a TMobile plan.....still havent had a response from a TM user that has tried it on the island....the R


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

*Suncom*

I can get a signal from the Point with Suncom.


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

r,

I have TM and works OK down south good to Waves/Salvo then no signal from the ramp 23-34 zone. Then picks back up Avon through Frisco then checks out permanently from Hatteras village south.

Have had them for ~2yrs and considering a different carrier now ?! 

Get more  

`bucket


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

US Cellular works everywhere on this island and O Island as well. JAM


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

JAM said:


> US Cellular works everywhere on this island and O Island as well. JAM


 My bud Rodwatcher has that,John,and he has problems with false point and ferryride on the way over to ocock. I think all of them have deadzones..


----------



## jay (Feb 19, 2004)

*.....*

you see that would make too much sense to TRY to make one with no dead zones


----------



## fishnnut (Jan 15, 2005)

My Nextel looses service @ Bonner bridge.It works in someplaces on Hwy 264 Lost it inNash county and the I picked up again crossing the Roanoke River.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

*Suncom/Cingular merger*

Suncom and Cingular are merging. I don't know how this will effect service on the Outer Banks, though. The Suncom web site says:



> Under the agreements, Cingular will take over our operations in Virginia and the Outer Banks, while SunCom will assume the AT&T Wireless operations in Charlotte, Raleigh-Durham and Greensboro, North Carolina and in Puerto Rico.


Here's the link to the info:
http://www.suncom.com/merger/questions_current.html#q1

I hope I can get some discounts on my Suncom plan out of this deal.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Jeff*



Newsjeff said:


> Suncom and Cingular are merging. I don't know how this will effect service on the Outer Banks, though. The Suncom web site says:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Jeff,I actually think the Cingular deal has helped,at least down here.. Used to go through Pea Island and couldn't get a signal until way past the bathrooms,now there's only a quarter to half mi dead zone.. Used to be a couple of small spots inbetween Rodanthe and Avon,they seem to be gone as well. I drive the route everyday and get to check it pretty often..

US Cellular that Jam mentioned,and my bud RW has,is probably better in Ocock,haven't tried mine there since the merger. Mine was good over there until you hit the south end,and that's where I want to fish if I go over..  I have a cheaper plan with Suncom,and no more than I go to Ocock,I'm stickin with it for now..


----------



## Rodwatcher (Sep 17, 2003)

I've got US Cellular and it works good at OBX except as DD said, looses signal at Hatteras Inlet, can go back up the beach towards ramp 55 and get the signal back...thinks they now have a tower on Oc, last year didn't have any problem down there.....course the US Cellular office in Buxton claims they don't have a tower at Oc, go figure....


----------



## Bayliner 2651 (Jul 17, 2004)

My wife & I have T-Mobile. We lost all signal when we crossed over on to OBX. Did not get ANYTHING until we got back on the main-land. SORRY we EVER got T-Mobile.


----------

